# Stopping notifications



## ewie

Is there any way to stop receiving notifications of new postings in threads I'm no longer interested in?
I've tried 'stop watching thread' but it has no effect: every time I go into 'threads with your posts', the threads I've stopped watching _are still there_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Threads with your posts" aren't threads you're watching, but all the threads you've posted in.


----------



## ewie

Yeah but if I ask the program to stop watching those threads (i.e. to stop notifying me every time someone posts something new in them), it doesn't.

Basically, I'd like to have the option to _remove_ threads from 'threads with your posts'. There doesn't seem to be any way of doing that.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ewie said:


> I'd like to have the option to _remove_ threads from 'threads with your posts'. There doesn't seem to be any way of doing that.


You can't do that because those are not threads you're following.
'threads with your posts' is nothing more than your posts list you can see in your profile
https://forum.wordreference.com/search/1142819/
and you can't remove that list either.
If you check this instead
https://forum.wordreference.com/watched/threads
you will only see threads you're watching and once you've stopped watching them they will disappear from list.


----------



## ewie

Unfortunately it seems to me that the only way to get to that page is:
click on My Threads on the main forum page
(this takes me to a list of threads _I've started_)
then click on Your Threads on that page*.

* I find that _My Threads / Your Threads_ thing hideously confusing and, I confess, generally only find the page of threads _I'm watching_ through trial and error and a lot of cursing 

It's a pity there isn't immediately apparent a dropdown thing for Threads You're Actively Watching


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You can add that link to your browser's favourites, and then you'll always be just a click away.


----------



## siares

ewie said:


> click on My Threads on the main forum page


Next to it there si "WATCHED" and in the drop down menu the first option is the actively watched threads*, if you don't mind two clicks.
(*but also termed My threads - some pages call me I and some others call me You)


----------



## ewie

siares said:


> Next to it there si "WATCHED" and in the drop down menu the first option is the actively watched threads


 I have never _ever_ noticed that tab before ~ thanks, Siares


----------



## L'irlandais

For me, you need to click on the bell icon on the top right of your screen.  This opens the alerts pop up.  Click on preferences, lower right of that window.  And unclick « Automatically watch content you interact with… »


> Automatically watch content you interact with…


There are quite a few other options, perhaps worth your while reading thru’ these to tailor alerts to your liking.  I found disabling notifications to certain sub-forums has increased my enjoyment of the forums overall.  To do this go to the forum in question, click on the watch button, adjust the watch forum preferences to your own liking.


----------

